

Show HN: UX Help – UX Support for early-stage startups (or your side projects) - emm_eye
http://www.uxhelp.me

======
emm_eye
This is the first time I've ever built an app. Also the first time I've ever
written code (did some front-end 5 years ago, but nothing major). I built this
as an experiment to fulfill my own need. I love helping out startups with
whatever I can and I assumed there are others like me who'd like to do the
same.

Feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks :)

